
Twitter open sources its MySQL secret sauce - noinput
http://gigaom.com/cloud/twitter-open-sources-its-mysql-secret-sauce/
======
kuviaq
Better link: <http://engineering.twitter.com/2012/04/mysql-at-twitter.html>

------
revelation
Did I read 'fork'? If you want the open-source cred, make an attempt to get
your patches upstream. Google has done it for MySQL (pre-Oracle).

~~~
polyfractal
I don't know if it applies in this situation, but certain cases make sense to
fork instead of patch. If they are including features that are orthogonal to
general MySQL feature set, it shouldn't be patched.

Considering their size and unique requirements induced by that size, I imagine
a lot of these changes do not apply to small MySQL installations running
WordPress (and in fact may be highly detrimental).

~~~
jeremycole
I think all of the changes pretty much do apply generally, but for us it's
easier to go ahead and publish publically to be able to pass these changes
upstream, rather than pass them off privately and wait potentially a year or
more to get them back in a public release.

We want to be able to collaborate with Percona, Facebook, Google, MariaDB,
etc., on some of the actual changes, to make things better for everyone. This
is the first step towards that goal.

------
neilparikh
Link to github repo: <https://github.com/twitter/mysql>

------
morganpyne
Is there any overlap between the work done in Gizzard and the other popular
MySQL forks (Percona, MariaDB, Drizzle) or are each of these solving different
(incompatible) problems?

~~~
busted
Gizzard is sharding framework that sits on top of, as a separate layer from,
MySQL (or any other storage backend, like Redis). It's open sourced right now
at <https://github.com/twitter/gizzard>. Twitter's MySQL fork for now is just
a way to get in bug fixes and extra features that are needed but not available
upstream.

~~~
jeremycole
Yup! And our changes are quite complementary to Gizzard, since it's one of the
larger use cases at Twitter for MySQL. More to come in the future to better
support big Gizzard systems!

~~~
morganpyne
Thanks for the clarifications. And the work :-)

------
drivebyacct2
Is this something that lives in the same space as
<http://code.google.com/p/vitess/> ?

~~~
simonw
Not quite - vitess is a proxy that sits in front of MySQL and adds additional
features, whereas Twitter are releasing their own fork of MySQL which contains
optimisations they have developed for their environment.

